# Temperament Testing



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

My litter is just under a week old. The dam had 12 puppies, for those of you who breed, how many do you usually get? Also, I'm going to ask a temperament question. The breeder will be doing a temperament test at 6 wks, and if I'm wanting an active companion with the ability for obedience or agility, but not needing the extra activity.(I will walk the dog once a day). What type of a temperament should I look for? Thanks, feel free to ask questions.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would have the breeder wait a week before temperament testing. You will want a puppy that shows strong environmental nerves (not bothered by new locations, heights, strange footing), is sound sure (doesn't get upset about loud noises), shows some desire to chase and pick up objects, wants to be with and engage people yet isn't clingy and probably around a medium threshold for pain (don't want them freaking out or quitting if you step on their foot, etc). I would also test for food drive since most training is done with food. 

The breeder should know her/his lines well and have been watching the litter for the 7 weeks so the testing will just verify what she/he has already been seeing. Of course they also have to be willing to see and know what they are seeing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And ask for one with an off switch


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I would have the breeder wait a week before temperament testing. You will want a puppy that shows strong environmental nerves (not bothered by new locations, heights, strange footing), is sound sure (doesn't get upset about loud noises), shows some desire to chase and pick up objects, wants to be with and engage people yet isn't clingy and probably around a medium threshold for pain (don't want them freaking out or quitting if you step on their foot, etc). I would also test for food drive since most training is done with food.
> 
> The breeder should know her/his lines well and have been watching the litter for the 7 weeks so the testing will just verify what she/he has already been seeing. Of course they also have to be willing to see and know what they are seeing.


Thought it was best if it was done at 49 days? Oh wait that is 7 weeks... duh! Sorry!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Lisa, but that is so far in the puppies future, I'd be focused on the first few weeks now. Hopefully the breeder is helping the large litter by supplementing or giving pups that need it, personal nursing time with mom. A dozen in a litter is extremely competitive at the milk bar. It can stress the weaker ones and give mom some anxiety when they are constantly fighting for a stool or her trying to lay there and feed them constantly. Nutrition is so important too. 12 is almost double the size of normal...so normal in this case is not happening. I hope this isn't the breeders first litter!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This site shows an example of the Volhard Aptitude Test that a lot of people use to test the temperaments on pups. Down towards the bottom of the page, shows the interpretation of the numbers. Sounds like a pup with scores of 4's and 3's would be your perfect companion!
Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test 
Good luck!
Moms


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It's great you want to do activities with your future puppy. Personally, first and foremost is a dog I can live with. Walking my dog once a day wouldn't cut it and she does have an "off" switch.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jax08 said:


> And ask for one with an off switch


I see an "off switch" as a component of nerve strength so don't ever bother mentioning it. I note the "ever ready bunny" puppies in a litter, but those pups will show other areas where they lack nerve. That is just an early sign. Of course the breeder or tester has to know what they are seeing too. They also have to know their lines well.

What I am trying to say in a long about way is that if the breeder or tester misses indications of nerve weakness they probably won't notice a puppy that will have an "off switch".


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Two things that I don't like are tail chasing and biting the bars of the crate. Some of that doesn't show itself until later but if I saw it right away it would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I see an "off switch" as a component of nerve strength so don't ever bother mentioning it. I note the "ever ready bunny" puppies in a litter, but those pups will show other areas where they lack nerve. That is just an early sign. Of course the breeder or tester has to know what they are seeing too. They also have to know their lines well.
> 
> What I am trying to say in a long about way is that if the breeder or tester misses indications of nerve weakness they probably won't notice a puppy that will have an "off switch".


I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I'm really interested in this as we just recently did the temperament test on a rescue litter. Mama is a pure shepherd but daddy we believe is a mix maybe Akita? All of the puppies seemed to be really mellow. No one was interested in chasing an object only one was really scared. Others seemed to take most the stuff in stride. Two were somewhat food aggressive. I would love any thoughts. Feel free to PM


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with Lisa, but that is so far in the puppies future, I'd be focused on the first few weeks now. Hopefully the breeder is helping the large litter by supplementing or giving pups that need it, personal nursing time with mom. A dozen in a litter is extremely competitive at the milk bar. It can stress the weaker ones and give mom some anxiety when they are constantly fighting for a stool or her trying to lay there and feed them constantly. Nutrition is so important too. 12 is almost double the size of normal...so normal in this case is not happening. I hope this isn't the breeders first litter!


It's funny, because she had another buyer who put a deposit down call to see how the mother was doing and how many there were. They made a joke about her having a dozen to the breeder on the 5th puppy lol. Also, she is supplementing the pups with lower growth rates, and I will mention the 7 week age to her. Luckily for her it's not her first ever litter. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I'm really interested in this as we just recently did the temperament test on a rescue litter. Mama is a pure shepherd but daddy we believe is a mix maybe Akita? *All of the puppies seemed to be really mellow.* No one was interested in chasing an object only one was really scared. Others seemed to take most the stuff in stride. Two were somewhat food aggressive. I would love any thoughts. Feel free to PM


That could be an Akita thing. They are more reserved/independent. I say this as someone who has a chow mix. He came to me at ten weeks as a little adult. I didn't have to train him not to jump because he just didn't. He housebroke himself with very little effort. He wasn't a big biter or barker. Extremely mellow. Naturally good on leash because he wasn't a puller. I've never had a dog like this. But his chow nature is just more reserved and less rambunctious than any thing I've ever experienced...and I've had dogs all my life and took in several rescues. But I've never had a chow. 

Of course that independent nature came with the little quirks such as no desire to please me, no interest in chasing balls (which was great because he never chased my cat), hard to motivate, hates the heat, hates exercise. He beats to his own drummer. He'll sit for me if there's food in it for him. Very cat-like.

People who don't like dogs love him because he's not an "in your face" dog, he's fine with a short walk (in fact, prefers it), and he's quiet.

I fostered an Akita/Shepherd mix. Extremely dominant and hated men (more environmental issues on that one). But reserved and mellow in the home. So they can appear mellow and independent because of their nature but still be dominant, soft, etc. That's why temperament testing is fascinating to me.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

IllinoisNative said:


> That could be an Akita thing. They are more reserved/independent. I say this as someone who has a chow mix. He came to me at ten weeks as a little adult. I didn't have to train him not to jump because he just didn't. He housebroke himself with very little effort. He wasn't a big biter or barker. Extremely mellow. Naturally good on leash because he wasn't a puller. I've never had a dog like this. But his chow nature is just more reserved and less rambunctious than any thing I've ever experienced...and I've had dogs all my life and took in several rescues. But I've never had a chow.
> 
> Of course that independent nature came with the little quirks such as no desire to please me, no interest in chasing balls (which was great because he never chased my cat), hard to motivate, hates the heat, hates exercise. He beats to his own drummer. He'll sit for me if there's food in it for him. Very cat-like.
> 
> ...


My first dog was an Akita/Shepherd cross. She was in no way mellow. She was ball crazy and in your face. We had cats at the time and she would play and chase them and they would play and chase her. These puppies so far are not like that. But they are only 8 weeks now so I wonder how much their personalities will change as they get older? It will be interesting to see if the temperament test is accurate or if they will change as they grow.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> My first dog was an Akita/Shepherd cross. She was in no way mellow. She was ball crazy and in your face. We had cats at the time and she would play and chase them and they would play and chase her. These puppies so far are not like that. But they are only 8 weeks now so I wonder how much their personalities will change as they get older? It will be interesting to see if the temperament test is accurate or if they will change as they grow.


And that is the fascinating thing about mixes. You never who they are going to take after. It could be more shepherd or more akita. You never know.


----------

